# Injuries?



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

I thought it might be an interesting thread to hear about archery injuries, or at least something different (guess I am bored today). It also might help us not make the same mistakes that others have made. I have had one horrible bow bite where I gripped the bow wrong in my early days of shooting in 2006 (at my first ASA no less). I have never had a bow blow up on me, but always afraid if I do, it might cause serious injury. How about you other ladies, ever hurt yourselves shooting?


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Yikes! Is that from one string slap or multiple?


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

hit me twice.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I had one similar to that when the string caught me on my elbow. I can't say it enough-- when a woman or kid begin shooting, a good arm guard is ESSENTIAL! I actually had that bruise (about the same size as yours, just higher up on my arm) on teh first day of a new job. That was embarassing.

I still nick myself once in a while, but turning my elbow out is a concrete part of my draw sequence.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SWEET MOTHER OF PEARL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have had a bad one but nothing that even compares to that....dear you are the queen!!

I have almost blacked my eye and hit my arm lots. My daughter did bust her lip once, blood and all.

I don't have any pics of mine, I was too ashamed but yes sister that is a prize winner!!


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

Holy camoly! My 3 year old just saw that picture and said, "She has to go see the doctor! Is she still alive!?" 

I wacked my arm twice last year and I only got a bruise the size of a quarter... since I've been weight training though- my forearms are really veiny and I'm terrified that if I do it again I'm gonna bleed to death!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

I probably should have gone to the doctor but didn't.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah I've done that multiple times, hurts like a son of a !! However, none of mine rank anywhere NEAR yours! Takes forever to heal too!! The worst I had was when the string caught UNDER my arm guard and rubbed back and forth for a bit, yeah the swearing was loud that day. :blob1:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I dang near threw up when I hit mine real bad, did you blow chunks? I am all about the gore, wait till tn_archerychick sees this, she is good with stuff like this and she can hold you while you throw up!!


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

*Injuries!*

WOW!! I think that yours takes the Cake!!!

I have been known to hit my arm. But never that bad! Yikes!
I have kissed my arm more then I would like to mention, just enough to leave me with a little reminder of what my bow can do to me! I just have not taken any pictures!

I have seen something, almost that bad, on Irefuses arm! She got herself good at a shoot! It started at her elbow and went down. Poor girl!

Have fun out there!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow that is some string slap! I have had it happen to me before once or twice when I first started. But NOTHING like that! Ouch


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

We were on the practice bags. I didn't throw up but tears were in my eyes. I packed up everything really quickly and Darin and I walked to the car. Then I actually cried. Lots of Ibeprofen before I shot the next morning.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Ya know- I did another one at a 3D shoot. I was wearing an arm guard, and it was a longer one that covered my forearm and my elbow (since I was hitting both). But the arm guard was a big piece of camo material, with metal rods inside it to help deflect the string- it had 2 rods in the top (elbow) portion and two rods in the lower (forearm) section... Do you see where this is going?

The string caught the guard and snapped the top and lower portion together, pinching my skin and some muscle between them. I did actually yelp (which I normally don't do) and went to hang my bow up. Everyone in my group and the group behind us were crowding around to see if I was ok, and the other woman in my group kept asking if I wanted to go back and put ice on it.

It left an nasty mark and hurt for the rest of the shoot. But I had to pretend it didn't so they'd leave me alone, lol. I did manage to finish the day and place third, though. Stupid pride.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, that looks :mg: I had a nasty hit once.. hit an inch above elbow and went to wrist.. actualy bled a little too... I had a strange slap today.. the string serving for my STS has losend and had about a 1/2" tail.. I didnt notice til i released and it "whipped" my forearm muscle... Left a little whelp when it was done..


----------



## sweetpeajessw (Feb 5, 2009)

This was my worst, double skip. I did manage to take a string to the inside of my thigh, but was unable to get a pic. The world was silent for a good minute. My buddy is lucky he knew well enough to keep his mouth shut 

The picture is here...... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1054669976&postcount=23


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's my arm after my first time trying archery, yes it hurt, the instructor kept asking if I wanted to stop and put some ice on it, I said heck no give me another arrow! My daughter happened to get a pic of me seconds after one of the shots. LOL

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

archermarj said:


> I thought it might be an interesting thread to hear about archery injuries, or at least something different (guess I am bored today). It also might help us not make the same mistakes that others have made. I have had one horrible bow bite where I gripped the bow wrong in my early days of shooting in 2006 (at my first ASA no less). I have never had a bow blow up on me, but always afraid if I do, it might cause serious injury. How about you other ladies, ever hurt yourselves shooting?
> 
> View attachment 606489




That has to be the worst I have ever seen! Not sure I would have continued with archery if my boo boo had been that bad!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I dang near threw up when I hit mine real bad, did you blow chunks? I am all about the gore, wait till tn_archerychick sees this, she is good with stuff like this and she can hold you while you throw up!!


I only thought mine was bad. Slapped my arm multiple times this year right around the elbow. Had a horrible bruise and can still feel scar tissue under my skin, but nothing like that. And yes, I am all about gore and will be more than happy to hold you while you throw up!!!!


----------



## lojo (Mar 13, 2009)

Those are some nasty bruises! I've had my share of them. It's hard to explain to people at work that you hit your arm with a bowstring. they look at you like, yeah, right. I was at a 3d shoot when a girl dry-fired her bow. None of us noticed that she hadn't put an arrow on or we would have stopped her. In fact, I was looking through my binoculars at the target when I heard a loud pop like a rifle went off. I looked at the shooter and she was on her knees, holding her eye. The string had completely broken apart and come back and hit her just below the eye. It was bruising quickly and swelling. Scared us all to death. I haven't seen her since that day (she left obviously) and hope she's okay and still shooting.


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Here is my busted up face, I have a thread if ya'll wanna check it out. Kinda shows the day by day healing process lol. We'll just say that a safety doesn't always save you from the wrath of a backtension. Nothing like being on your knees in the backyard spitting blood while the neighbors are out mowing the yard.





























The thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=724415


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

That's my girl!!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont even have the words to describe what those pictures just did to me! ukey:

I have had a few small ones (the size of a baseball but nothing like those ! Holy Cow! I will never complain again about slapping my arm .... ok yes I will but OMG OMG OMG. TN Archer and Mcstamper you both take first and second place in this battle of bruises! Which hurt worst the arms or the egos?


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I know there has to be more brave souls out there with pictures


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*ouch*

TN, I have popped myself with my backtension but never got blood (wow!). My arm pic was the worst archery injury I ever got. The blood even faded into the palm of my hand! I like to know that if I ever did it again there are people from AT to hold me up while I throw up. :smile:


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

I hate to do it, but I can top all of these... Actually I can't, but a friend of mine can. Sorry I don't have pics, but they couldn't be published here even if I did. Here's what happened...

My friend's hubby was trying to teach her how to shoot a bow and being a man, he must have forgotten that we ladies are "blessed" with extra appendages on our chest that men don't have. My friend was wearing a thin t-shirt and not much of a bra. He wasn't paying attention, or maybe he was, but his wife mistakenly drew the string back and because of poor form, improper stance, and most importantly poor instructions from her Hubby, had the string _between_ her rather buxom breasts. When she let the string go, it caught her left breast and almost ripped her nipple off. It bled like a stuck pig and she was bruised from the base of her neck down her side to her waist for weeks. 

Once she was done screaming in agony, and was able to stand again, she grabbed the bow by the bottom limb and flung it as hard as she could into the woods. She then dared her husband to EVER go get it. As far as I know it's still out there, and she hasn't touched a bow since.

I don't know if she hurled or not...


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

MN_Chick said:


> I had one similar to that when the string caught me on my elbow. I can't say it enough-- when a woman or kid begin shooting, a good arm guard is ESSENTIAL! I actually had that bruise (about the same size as yours, just higher up on my arm) on teh first day of a new job. That was embarassing.
> 
> I still nick myself once in a while, but turning my elbow out is a concrete part of my draw sequence.


Actually I've never shot with an arm guard except to keep the sleeve of my huntign jacket out of the way. If you learn proper form BEFORE you ever pick up a bow, you won't bite your arm. Also, most arm bites aren't due to improper form as much as they are due to a draw length that is too long. A too long draw length causes you to push out further with your bow arm which rotates the "meaty" part of your forearm right into the path of the string. OUCH!!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

bowtechbuffy said:


> Actually I've never shot with an arm guard except to keep the sleeve of my huntign jacket out of the way. If you learn proper form BEFORE you ever pick up a bow, you won't bite your arm. Also, most arm bites aren't due to improper form as much as they are due to a draw length that is too long. A too long draw length causes you to push out further with your bow arm which rotates the "meaty" part of your forearm right into the path of the string. OUCH!!


How can you learn proper form without picking up a bow? It only comes through practice. There are a lot of things to keep in mind, and if one issue is preoccupying you, its easy to miss a step- especially when you are learning and your form does not come naturally.

What happens to many women, including me, is that we are prone to hyper-extending our elbows. I was trying to get used to a release, and didn't remember to turn my elbow out. It did not hit my forearm, it hit the side of my elbow. One thing I also needed to learn was to stagger my feet. This helps keep things in line better. Some bites come from the wrong dl, too, but it is not the only problem.

Not every woman will hit her arm- but obviously many will. A lot of those women, such as the friend with the breast injury, will never pick up a bow again. And its a simple thing to prevent! I haven't used one for quite some time, but I still firmly believe that every woman or kid who picks up a bow should have one. Unless, of course, she has perfect form before she begins to learn.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

MN_Chick said:


> How can you learn proper form without picking up a bow? It only comes through practice. There are a lot of things to keep in mind, and if one issue is preoccupying you, its easy to miss a step- especially when you are learning and your form does not come naturally.
> 
> What happens to many women, including me, is that we are prone to hyper-extending our elbows. I was trying to get used to a release, and didn't remember to turn my elbow out. It did not hit my forearm, it hit the side of my elbow. One thing I also needed to learn was to stagger my feet. This helps keep things in line better. Some bites come from the wrong dl, too, but it is not the only problem.
> 
> Not every woman will hit her arm- but obviously many will. A lot of those women, such as the friend with the breast injury, will never pick up a bow again. And its a simple thing to prevent! I haven't used one for quite some time, but I still firmly believe that every woman or kid who picks up a bow should have one. Unless, of course, she has perfect form before she begins to learn.


Check out the Korean archery program. They simulate drawing a bow for a YEAR before they are allowed to touch a bow. Seriously. In my archery classes, I have my students simulate drawing a bow using a chunk of rubber tubing. It gives them a little resistance and it helps them balance as they learn to use the right muscles. I also break shooting form into smaller more easily digestable portions, ie getting your feet positioned, standing up straight, keeping your shoulders level. I have them practice with the rubber tubing until I'm satisfied that they won't injure themselves. It usually only takes a short while and I GUARANTEE they will be more accurate out of the gate because of it. 

So Yes, you CAN learn proper form without a bow in your hand, No, not every woman will hit her arm, but a woman who has learned from a qualified instructor who understands the basic mechanics of shooting doesn't _have_ to hit her arm.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

bowtechbuffy said:


> Check out the Korean archery program. They simulate drawing a bow for a YEAR before they are allowed to touch a bow. Seriously. In my archery classes, I have my students simulate drawing a bow using a chunk of rubber tubing. It gives them a little resistance and it helps them balance as they learn to use the right muscles. I also break shooting form into smaller more easily digestable portions, ie getting your feet positioned, standing up straight, keeping your shoulders level. I have them practice with the rubber tubing until I'm satisfied that they won't injure themselves. It usually only takes a short while and I GUARANTEE they will be more accurate out of the gate because of it.
> 
> So Yes, you CAN learn proper form without a bow in your hand, No, not every woman will hit her arm, but a woman who has learned from a qualified instructor who understands the basic mechanics of shooting doesn't _have_ to hit her arm.


Most arent learning from such qualified instructors as yourself. They are learning in their back yards on their own, or from husbands and brothers. Why is it so bad to protect them from an injury that is quite common until their form becomes more natural?


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

MN_Chick said:


> Most arent learning from such qualified instructors as yourself. They are learning in their back yards on their own, or from husbands and brothers. Why is it so bad to protect them from an injury that is quite common until their form becomes more natural?


Where did I say not to use an armguard? I simply said that if you learn the proper technique you won't need one. I was trying to encourage people to research and try new techniques to avoid injuries. And there is no reason why "natural" form as you call it, can't be used from the beginning. My 10 year old son learned the right way and his form is very good, especially considering he's only been shooting a little over a year. 

And as for my status as an instructor, why shouldn't I be allowed to share what I know? I've worked darn hard to get to the level I'm at and I'm proud of what I know. I would NEVER give advice I wasn't 100% sure of, nor would I tell anyone to do something that's unsafe or that I hadn't tried and tested myself. Archery can be dangerous enough without all the bad advice and fly-by-night ideas that get pushed in some areas here on AT. My goal is to make it as safe and enjoyable a sport as I can.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry archermarj, didn't mean to hijack your thread.... 

These are all some whopper injuries and I hope you all healed quickly and kept at it with your shooting. Funny how something that can hurt us so much can also bring us so much enjoyment!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

bowtechbuffy said:


> I hate to do it, but I can top all of these... Actually I can't, but a friend of mine can. Sorry I don't have pics, but they couldn't be published here even if I did. Here's what happened...
> 
> My friend's hubby was trying to teach her how to shoot a bow and being a man, he must have forgotten that we ladies are "blessed" with extra appendages on our chest that men don't have. My friend was wearing a thin t-shirt and not much of a bra. He wasn't paying attention, or maybe he was, but his wife mistakenly drew the string back and because of poor form, improper stance, and most importantly poor instructions from her Hubby, had the string _between_ her rather buxom breasts. When she let the string go, it caught her left breast and almost ripped her nipple off. It bled like a stuck pig and she was bruised from the base of her neck down her side to her waist for weeks.
> 
> ...


OMG! I feel faint!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Even after shooting a while you can still bite that arm, it's one more thing to remind you of how important your grip on a bow can be. Kinda like driving, you can drive for years but in a split second you can wreck. Just one of those things that happens.

Tomorrow night I'll post a picture of my best friend. She has just started shooting this past week, & she got that arm She bruises very easy, but it's no Marj bruise I've been takin pics every day to see how bad it gets lol.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

bowtechbuffy said:


> Sorry archermarj, didn't mean to hijack your thread....
> 
> These are all some whopper injuries and I hope you all healed quickly and kept at it with your shooting. Funny how something that can hurt us so much can also bring us so much enjoyment!!


I totally agree.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I know when I was shooting my right hand Genesis after the first day of bruises I always wore an arm guard and needed it , but now that I have my left hand AlphaMax I have not needed one at all. I sure don't miss wearing it. Of course after breaking my glasses and cutting my nose with a bad release I might have t consider safety glasses.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I got my drw length checked before I ever started shooting. If your drawlength is too long, irregardless of whether your hyperextend or not, you will slap your arm. That's almost guaranteed. I once had a Hoyt Sapphire and was doing a great job shooting it. The string stretched just a bit. I was actually at my coach's place when I hit my arm more than once. It quickly swelled up and I put the bow away until we could twist the strings and get my bow back to where it belongs. 

The past couple of days, I was teaching a lefty who has never drawn a bow before, how to shoot. She soon realized what I meant by turn your arm out and grip with the right part of your hand. She skimmed her arm once and it stung. Her husband was standing beside her while she was shooting (I was inside for a minute) and she hit her arm once again and got a little bruise. Before she left, she remembered to turn her arm correctly. Proper stance and drawlength will allow a person to shoot without hitting their arm. At the SLG booth, we insist that people put on a guard. 

Hey buffy, you are right on track with your coaching. Are you NASP certified? That sounds like what we did with NASP. We also use string bows. BTW, an STS will allow you to wear a coat and not hit your arm! 

As for injuries, I have had tendonitis in my elbow. It took a long time to get it healed due to a few factors with archery (I had to stop shooting for nearly a year).


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I always get my clothes caught between the sts and the string.....


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*last bow bite I ever got*

The next day after I got that bruise I completely changed my grip on the bow and the string has never hit me again. Also, hands down to the friend that got her :mg: in the string.


----------



## Tn.Hoytshooter (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey ladies, bet I have one that you may not have thought of. I never thought of it anyway. I did not do it with my bow, but got it out shooting on the 3d range. Had on shorts and ankle socks- got bit by an unidentifiable bug, but I think that it had to be a spider-my foot swelled for almost a week, and I still have a weak feeling spot in my ankle. Did I mention that we were using a thermacell?


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Ouch! That doesn't look pleasant! I guess whatever it was is not scared of a Thermacell, lol.


----------



## teamwork (Jun 6, 2008)

I have been shooting for quite a while (about 20 years). When I first started, there weren't as many options for bows as there are now. I have a 23 inch draw and it was almost impossible to find a good bow that would go that short. Anyway, I was bowfishing with my husband and forgot to take an armguard. If you have ever done bowfishing, you know there's not much time to worry about your 'shooting form'. Anyway I had a bruise from just above the bend of my arm to my wrist. I've only been bowfishing once since then and was so afraid of doing that again that I only took about 3 shots. I decided that wasn't much fun at all.


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

Speaking of injuries on the 3D course, I seem to trip over/around the shooting stakes. They leave some nasty scratches and bruises on my legs.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Archry Princess said:


> Speaking of injuries on the 3D course, I seem to trip over/around the shooting stakes. They leave some nasty scratches and bruises on my legs.


The kids and I seem to find them with our shins!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

How about the roots on the 3-D course, lol.

I did forget about one incident that I had. I will start by saying that the word "graceful" in no way describes me! While visiting the last proam in Tennessee (where it was raining and muddy), we stopped by Eagles Wings archery. The parking was out back and you had to walk up some stairs to get to the store. While walking up the stairs, I came to a slick one and slid down- bump, bump, bump-and grabbed the stair railing. I think that finished off my rotator cuff, but the bruises that I got (in unmentionable places) hurt like heck! Naturally, there are no pics of "that".


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

canam said:


> I got my drw length checked before I ever started shooting. If your drawlength is too long, irregardless of whether your hyperextend or not, you will slap your arm. That's almost guaranteed. I once had a Hoyt Sapphire and was doing a great job shooting it. The string stretched just a bit. I was actually at my coach's place when I hit my arm more than once. It quickly swelled up and I put the bow away until we could twist the strings and get my bow back to where it belongs.
> 
> The past couple of days, I was teaching a lefty who has never drawn a bow before, how to shoot. She soon realized what I meant by turn your arm out and grip with the right part of your hand. She skimmed her arm once and it stung. Her husband was standing beside her while she was shooting (I was inside for a minute) and she hit her arm once again and got a little bruise. Before she left, she remembered to turn her arm correctly. Proper stance and drawlength will allow a person to shoot without hitting their arm. At the SLG booth, we insist that people put on a guard.
> 
> ...


Can, No, not NASP certified as yet, I'm a certified range officer for the VA Dept of Game which means I can teach the Outdoor education classes, as well as advanced training for my fellow instructors and Game Wardens. I've developed my own curriculum as a product of years of research, practice, and training with various organizations and instructors. 

As for an STS, yes, they are GREAT! When they first came out I used to tell my friends to try them and if it didn't improve their shooting I would buy it back form them. They stop string oscillation, another common cause of arm slap. Currently I'm working on a set of equipment for the VA NWTF Jakes program, and I'm planning on putting a string tamer on all the Genesis bows. I know it may be a little overkill, but if it adds a degree of safety, then I'm all for it.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

Archry Princess said:


> Speaking of injuries on the 3D course, I seem to trip over/around the shooting stakes. They leave some nasty scratches and bruises on my legs.


AP, the clubs around here use chunks of metal rebar (steel rods used for reinforcing conrete slabs) as their shooting stakes. You only have to run into one or two of them before you learn to be on the look out!! I've whacked them on numerous occasions though!! Wish I had a dollar for every time I ended up with blood running down my shins! :mg:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Ouch*

I just had a new string put on my bow a couple of weeks ago, the next day my husband and I went out to shoot for awhile and being a gentleman he gave me my bow and my arrows and I just went to the 20 yard mark, nocked my arrow, and POW, (he didn't give me my arm guard - and I wasn't paying any attention), well, after quite a few swear words, a few minutes worth of ice I put on my arm guard and continued shooting. Believe you me, I ALWAYS make sure my arm guard is on before I shoot. My husband felt really bad too.


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

bowtechbuffy said:


> AP, the clubs around here use chunks of metal rebar (steel rods used for reinforcing conrete slabs) as their shooting stakes. You only have to run into one or two of them before you learn to be on the look out!! I've whacked them on numerous occasions though!! Wish I had a dollar for every time I ended up with blood running down my shins! :mg:


Yes, rebar is the favorite for stakes. Not that I am happy anyone hurts themselves, but I am glad that I'm not the only one out there fumbling around those stakes. The ones with the steel number flags on them get me the most as I am trying to keep my foot against it. Ouchie! :hurt:


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

canam said:


> How about the roots on the 3-D course, lol.
> 
> I did forget about one incident that I had. I will start by saying that the word "graceful" in no way describes me! While visiting the last proam in Tennessee (where it was raining and muddy), we stopped by Eagles Wings archery. The parking was out back and you had to walk up some stairs to get to the store. While walking up the stairs, I came to a slick one and slid down- bump, bump, bump-and grabbed the stair railing. I think that finished off my rotator cuff, but the bruises that I got (in unmentionable places) hurt like heck! Naturally, there are no pics of "that".


Oh no! That does sound painful. Roots? Yea I see to catch myself on those all the time. One of the guys finally told me, after falling down, to kinda march through the woods, don't walk like you normally do.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

goofyswife2788 said:


> I dont even have the words to describe what those pictures just did to me! ukey:
> 
> I have had a few small ones (the size of a baseball but nothing like those ! Holy Cow! I will never complain again about slapping my arm .... ok yes I will but OMG OMG OMG. TN Archer and Mcstamper you both take first and second place in this battle of bruises! Which hurt worst the arms or the egos?


I have to say I was so excited after shooting a bow for the first time and hitting 5 balloons I could have cared less about those bruises.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

tn_huntress said:


> Here is my busted up face, I have a thread if ya'll wanna check it out. Kinda shows the day by day healing process lol. We'll just say that a safety doesn't always save you from the wrath of a backtension. Nothing like being on your knees in the backyard spitting blood while the neighbors are out mowing the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH! It's pics like this that will keep me from trying back tension for awhile. Good thing you didn't lose any teeth.


----------



## Kai (Jan 10, 2009)

*anyone hurt their back muscles?*

Hi there,
I haven't seen anyone have this one - I also shoot a back tension release and yip I've also bust my lip - feels really stupid when that happens! but my latest was shooting an indoor competition with a tension release that was sticking, and I thought it was just me and my form struggling, so persevered. Afterward my hubby watched me shoot and said"hey that's not right - you're bending the limbs further beyond full draw - let's check out that release" and it was well and truly sticky - took almost 40# tension to release, and I ended with muscle strain that sent me into spasm everytime I went running! (I was training for my first marathon)


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

ohhhh Marj! That is the worst I have ever seen.. you poor thing!

i've a had a quarter size bruise before, but oh myyyyyyy.. :hug:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

i'm dealing with a rotator cuff issue, but i dont think its archery related, if it was, it would be my right arm not my left.


----------



## henry2 (May 6, 2009)

do not take the wrong way ladies .. but some of photos look like the aftermath of a domestic abuse call that i went on last week dureing a local ride along with a sheriff deputy i know..we let the guy cool his heels in a jail cell for the night,..
maria once got ask about some of the telltale marks from shooting her bow in training and she said it was from bow pratice and a lady give her a look like yeah..
intill i showed up with the same marks on my arm and she ask me how i got them i told her where praticeing with our bows..

maria wears a super -t-shirt when praticeing with her bow


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

henry2 said:


> do not take the wrong way ladies .. but some of photos look like the aftermath of a domestic abuse call that i went on last week dureing a local ride along with a sheriff deputy i know..we let the guy cool his heels in a jail cell for the night,..
> maria once got ask about some of the telltale marks from shooting her bow in training and she said it was from bow pratice and a lady give her a look like yeah..
> intill i showed up with the same marks on my arm and she ask me how i got them i told her where praticeing with our bows..
> 
> maria wears a super -t-shirt when praticeing with her bow


That's what a lot of people said about my injuries, but they know me & what I do & they know better lol.


----------



## LLove (Jul 27, 2008)

WOW! i've never popped my arm that bad or i might not have picked my bow back up.. i did however attempt to draw my bf's bow and the poundage made me contract my chest muscles too much and i ..ready for this crap?.. *flipped* an implant. yeah apparently im that talented. It didn't rupture but it flipped so the part that was supposed to face the front was facing the back. I was told to take 6months off :BangHead:

its why i haven't been around the last few months.. reading on here makes me anxious to get back to it.


----------



## aj1785 (Jul 26, 2009)

I started bow hunting with my Dad when I was 12, but only hunted the one year (we had a dairy farm and there just wasn't enough time in the day). The bow I had then was a youth bow and obviously didn't fit me when I got back into hunting and starting shooting 3D's with my boyfriend (now husband). My Dad had bought a bow off my uncle for me for $50, but I never shot the dang thing. The first night I shot it, my arm looked something similiar to what your's did! I had smacked myself about a dozen times when I gave up. I kept thinking it was something wrong with my form since I hadn't shot in about 10 years, but when we took the bow to the local shop, we realized the draw was actually THREE inches too long (my draw is 28 and this bow was set to 31). It took me about 3 mos to pick up another bow!


----------

